# Pegging Lures???



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

I Just Got Back From The Gander Mt. In Canton, Picked Up A Couple.......10 Lee Scisson Lures. I Have Always Heard That They Need To Be "pegged" Can Anyone Explain How To Do This Or Is There A Web Site Explaining This. Also, I Was Reading The Back Of The Package And It Said Something About A Wire In The Lip, Are These New Models That Dont Need Pegged. Just Dont Want To Loose A Big Fish By Not Doing My Homework. 

Thanks


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

are they musky lures? only pegging im familiar with is using soft plastics. that is where you cinch the bullet weight in place.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

If you cantact Paul Clow (Clows' Marina) @ 740-269-5371, he can tell you exactly how he does it for his customers at Leesville.


----------



## GETthe NET!! (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks, 

I Also Use A Lot Of Risto Raps, One Of My Favorite Lures At The Local Lakes, And I Have Had Two That The Lip Seperated From The Body, One On A Fish And Once Casting. Can You Also Do The Same For These Lures.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

The basis of it is putting a peg from the top (between the eyes) down through the bill. This is done to try and keep the bill from pulling out on a big fish. On a side note, I've seen folks say they "T" the trebels on Suicks. What is that, maybe pruning one of the barbs off so the hooks lay down more...no idea. Cincinnati, do you have any idea?


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Just seen a post on Muskie First about T-ing hooks.

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=25420&posts=4

My brother has a woodworking shop. He makes a knock-off of the Zara Spook any size I want. He's made me Five that are 7 inch and two 10 inch --- solid maple -- Size 3/0 on the 7's and 4/0 on the 10's.

He T'ed the bottom/belly hooks for me to stop the hook rash. 

On plastic baits I could care less about hook rash, don't like it on wood.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Yes, I know about T-ing trebles but I'm very thankful that BP provided a link so that I didn't have to try to clearly explain it!

Theory is that the T-ed points extend further from the body of the lure, resulting in better hooking.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

cincinnati said:


> Yes, I know about T-ing trebles but I'm very thankful that BP provided a link so that I didn't have to try to clearly explain it!
> 
> Theory is that the T-ed points extend further from the body of the lure, resulting in better hooking.



ah yes "T-ing". what the heck is pegging???? is that another name for it???

I "T" my body hooks on all my flat bellied baits.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

See first half of my previous for pegging (as it pertains to the Sisson lures lots of folks troll in central OH).


----------

